# Problem with Copy and Paste using Publisher/Word



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Just a simple problem, ever seen this or heard of it and is there a simple solution.

Problem is with copy and paste.

Using Windows XP Pro, Office XP Pro and Publisher XP.

Tried to copy and paste using all the typical ways, Edit, Select All, Copy, open MS Word, Click Edit, Paste. CTRL+A, CTRL+C Open MS Word CTRL+P.

Each time you do this the first time it will not paste even though the paste is not grayed out. But if you close MS Word and try it again it works using all methods of copy and paste.

Tried Detect and Repair, didnt help, compared setting with another computer and all settings are the same.

Did not try this to see if it did the same thing using another program other than publisher, I should have but I didnt, ran out of time.

Strange, seems if it would paste the second time you try it should paste the first time. But each time you try the first time will not paste but the second time will. Tried countless publisher files and all do the same thing.

All files are on the same computer and not on a network.

I just love simple problems


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

found the solution to the copy and paste problem. Seems a little weird but I figured it out today. I removed the clipboard rebooted and reinstalled it, no change, then I ran chkdsk /f to make sure all windows files were good and no missing.

Then I tried again. Rebooted and opened a word document with images and test, CTRL +A and then CTRL+C, then opened notepad and tried to paste. No go, but I went to close out the programs and was asked if I wanted to save what was on the clipboard. Made me wonder, why is it on the clipboard and it won't paste the first time but will the second time.

Now I knew in the services clipboard is listed as a service so I checked services, and it was disabled, but it also was dependent on two other services and they were disable too. Once I enabled all and rebooted the copy and paste worked.


----------

